# Summer Bay Houses/ Houses at Reserve (will not be spacebanked with RCI)



## hajjah (Sep 19, 2014)

Ok, we check out of The Reserve Houses tomorrow.  While attending the promotional tour for the new Exploria Club at Summer Bay, we were told that by the end of this month, the Summer Bay Houses and the new Reserve Houses will no longer be exchanging through RCI.  According to both sales reps, only members with Exploria will be able to exchange into the houses.  They really tried for 3 hours to get me to put my three timeshares into their new club for $12,000, which would then give me 208,000 club points that I could use for exchanges, hotels, airfare, car rentals and tours.  Sorry, but I declined the offer.

I'm waiting to see if any of you who have been to Summer Bay recently were told the same thing.  Ok, so if we can no longer exchange into the old or new houses, we are thankful for the 5 or more times that we have had those wonderful vacations with our private pool.   
Best regards and safe travels to all.


----------



## Weimaraner (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't know if I would believe it. Sounds like a sales lie. I stayed at a resort in the Caribbean 4 years ago and the sales rep was telling people there will be no way to trade back into resort unless they purchase some points. I see that resort in Interval all the time.


----------



## PigsDad (Sep 19, 2014)

I agree with Weimaraner.  That is one of the most common lie tactic that the sales weasels use in almost every timeshare sales office.  Don't believe a word of it!

Kurt


----------



## hajjah (Sep 19, 2014)

What it tells me is that each house owner would be forced to join the Exploria Club.  I didn't believe a word of it.  When the Desert Club at Summer Bay Las Vegas was sold out to Holiday Group Club, owners were given the option to buy into their new club.  I did not become a member.  I exchange my points with RCI every year.  Go figure.


----------



## tschwa2 (Sep 19, 2014)

I can believe that they will only be selling the Reserves at SB (new sales)as part of their club and they will do their darnedest to get owners at the Houses to join but I don't think they are going to let that happen for less than a few thousand so their will be weeks and points owners depositing in rci.  They can also hold back the how and developer  owned units so their might be a drop but their will still be deposits.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 20, 2014)

*Villas at Summer Bay Resort*

As of September 20, 2014 

(RCI # 5995)
Villas at Summer Bay Resort 
Clermont,  Florida 34714,  USA   

There are 18 available unit with Check-In Date 
that range from 28-Sep-2014 - 29-Mar-2015  

Exchange Trading Power Range from 7 - 29 tpu`s

According to an article I read, Villas at Summer Bay
Building 200 is scheduled for total renovation.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 20, 2014)

*Summer Bay Resort Condos*

As of September 20, 2014 

(RCI # 3175)
Summer Bay Resort 
Clermont,  FL  34714   

There are 58 available units with Check-In Date 
that range from 26-Sept-2014 - 20-Dec-2015    

Exchange Trading Power Range from 7 - 43 tpu`s

According to an article I read, Summer Bay
Building 400 is scheduled for total renovation.

*Buildings 500 and 501*
are currently being redone.


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 20, 2014)

*Summer Bay - Building 601 - Registry Collection*

Be on the lookout for these luxury 
condos coming to RCI in 2015

The Top two floors of Building 601
will be in RCI`s Registry Collection


----------



## Miss Marty (Sep 20, 2014)

*The Houses at Summer Bay Resort*

As of September 20, 2014 

(#6884) 
The Houses at Summer Bay Resort
are still listed in the RCI directory

Nothing available using tpu`s

RCI Points range from  
90,500  -120,500 -150,500


----------



## theo (Sep 20, 2014)

hajjah said:


> ... we were told that by the end of this month, the Summer Bay Houses and the new Reserve Houses will no longer be exchanging through RCI.  According to both sales reps...



As already observed by others above, the sales weasels with moving lips were likely either lying or mistaken --- and I'd be inclined to bet on the former.


----------



## dougp26364 (Sep 20, 2014)

I can only tell you what I have seen over the last few years and how it's affected us, but this is a general statement about timeshare exchanging and not directly to this issue with SB.

What I started seeing years ago was more internal exchange systems that kept better control over those units managed by specific management companies (Hilton, Sunterra/Diamond Resorts, Wyndham, Bluegreen, Marriott, Westin, Festiva et....). The goal seemed to be to encourage ownership in those groups and limit the availability to exchange in. 

Over time I'm begining to see fewer exchange opportunities into resorts that were once very easy to obtain. In the past Westgate was a very easy exchange. Today I did a search for Westgate Branson resorts for Sept. of 2015 and came up empty. This is the first time this has happened since Westgate assumed management of the Grand Vista Resorts in Branson. In fact we just returned from a stay at Westgate Branson Lakes that was booked 13 or 14 months in advance. 

Bluegreen's Falls Village in Branson would be another example. Exchanging into Falls Village in Branson use to be a VERY easy exchange. These last few years I've seen almost no availability for that particular resort. It's not a resort we have particluar interest in but, because the Branson area is a drive to destination for us, it's something I've noticed. 

I'm not saying that exchanges will not be possible but, I'm seeing resort management companies hold onto inventory longer and, it appears they're using bulk deposits of shoulder season and off season weeks while holding higher season weeks for reservations of their points club members. 

I believe we're begining to see a shift where inventory control by management groups allows those in the group better opportunity to reserve within the clubs they own and outside exchange opportunities for higher demand weeks or, more popular resorts will diminish. 

Then again it's always tough to discern typical fluctuations in the travel habits of timeshare owners vs industry changes. Hawaii, for instance, became and easy exchange when the economy collapsed. It's since become more difficult but, is that due to inventory management by systems or due to higher demand as the economy has recovered? 

I use to say it's best to own what you'll be happy to use. That way if all the doomsday predictions of the sales staff come true you won't be to put out. Now I'm of the opinion you can add to that advice, own in resort systems you're satisfied to travel within. 

This has become a minor issue with us as we prefer to travel with our dogs when we can but, the systems we own in don't allow pets. So, I'm still looking at exchange opportunities and watching the inventory for very specific drive to destinations, which is why I notice inventory fluctuations from year to year when it concerns resort week availability for those specific area. 

Worse case scenario is that we sell off a couple of our weeks that don't allow pets and purchase resale weeks in resorts we enjoy that do allow pets. But I'm not paying $12,000 to join any sort of points program just to preserve exchange opportunities that I was sold when the original purchase was made. Eventually they'll change this system as well and want even more money 7 or 8 years down the line.


----------



## Miss Marty (Oct 14, 2014)

*The Houses at Summer Bay Resort - Still coming up!*

_
As of Oct, 2014 _ 

Seen a RCI fall week online this morning 
for The Houses at Summer Bay Resort..


----------



## Lisa P (Oct 14, 2014)

SkyAuction rentals at Houses of Summer Bay are currently available too, for bidding through tomorrow.

http://www.skyauction.com/action/offer/2451811

SkyAuction sometimes offers RCI weeks for rent.  Perhaps Exploria Club is using them to try to bring in fresh sales prospects.  As far as I know, there's no 1-in-4 restriction on the SkyAuction rentals either.  If you want to bid on a rental week, take note of the fees:

Taxes/Service Charges:  $299
One Time Processing Fee:  $20
Date Surcharges for certain check-in dates: $150-$350 for the week
Your Bid price:  currently at $299 minimum

So a rental here would start at $618-$968.  Not actually bad if the dates work for you, with no maint fees, no commitment.

This does not support the claim that people will not have access unless they buy into the club, though, does it?


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 19, 2014)

*July 2015*

I JUST booked a week in July of 2015 for the Houses at Summer Bay...  now I have not gotten final confirmation but it went through this far....  150000 points..... I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited....  I have heard only good things about this place and resort....      and I like having my own pool...  my wife, daughter and her family are REALLY REALLY EXCITED....   have I said how much I love Time Sharing....  IF the booking doesn't go through I will let you know.....   Dave


----------



## hajjah (Oct 19, 2014)

Yep, I knew from the very beginning that the sales reps were lying.  I've been time sharing since 1998.  I know that many of the reps talk from out of the side of their mouths.

Btw, I saw one of the Summer Bay Houses available on RCI a few days ago for 7,500 points!!! It's too bad that we had just returned from The Reserve last month.  I would have taken that house in a heart beat.  And, we have a two bdrm unit at Marriott's Lakeshore Reserve booked for next month.


----------



## Dori (Oct 20, 2014)

Great catch, Dave! We have stayed in the Houses on several occasions and adored each visit. You will have a wonderful time!

Dori


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dori said:


> Great catch, Dave! We have stayed in the Houses on several occasions and adored each visit. You will have a wonderful time!
> 
> Dori



Agree. Loved the private pool, shuttle to the parks, spacious/clean house and the garage.


If I can't stay at a DVC, this is my next, best choice.


You'll enjoy it.



0


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 20, 2014)

Dori said:


> Great catch, Dave! We have stayed in the Houses on several occasions and adored each visit. You will have a wonderful time!
> 
> Dori



Thanks Dori!!!  My daughters inlaws who are REALLY good friends of ours are going to try to trade in there as well sometime this week for the same time..... they have a week contract while we have a points contract.... will they be able to make a trade through RCI?   Also since I am doing this with points from the Grand View at Las Vegas  I didn't spend over 800.00 for the points side of this!!! I wonder what it would cost to rent one of these houses for a week...  Dave


----------



## tschwa2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Magic1962 said:


> Thanks Dori!!!  My daughters inlaws who are REALLY good friends of ours are going to try to trade in there as well sometime this week for the same time..... they have a week contract while we have a points contract.... will they be able to make a trade through RCI?   Also since I am doing this with points from the Grand View at Las Vegas  I didn't spend over 800.00 for the points side of this!!! I wonder what it would cost to rent one of these houses for a week...  Dave




It would probably cost you more than $800 to rent one except for off peak times.  Owners pay around $1100 in MF's and a summer week isn't going to rent for less than $1000 unless it is a last minute.  Trading in through weeks is going to be more difficult than points.  Probably about 85% of the inventory was sold as RCI points.  Compare that to the Grandview where 60% was originally sold at weeks, 40% in points and then at least 10% of the weeks owners converted after purchasing at weeks and it is just as easy to use points or weeks to exchange.  The other parts of the resort (other than the Houses and Reserves) have more than half the inventory in weeks.  So your friends might want to grab something in the resort section and then come over to your "House" to hang out.


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 21, 2014)

Magic1962 said:


> I JUST booked a week in July of 2015 for the Houses at Summer Bay...  now I have not gotten final confirmation but it went through this far....  150000 points..... I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited....  I have heard only good things about this place and resort....      and I like having my own pool...  my wife, daughter and her family are REALLY REALLY EXCITED....   have I said how much I love Time Sharing....  IF the booking doesn't go through I will let you know.....   Dave




Just a quick update I got my vacation confirmation today for the Houses at Summer Bay Orlando by Exporia Resorts.... could not be more excited!!! I see the 1 - 4 rule is in affect for these houses.... does that include everywhere at Summer Bay?  or just have to wait to get an exchange into a house for 3 more years???    Dave


----------



## hajjah (Oct 22, 2014)

The 1-4 rule applies to the particular section of the resort according to its RCI number.  We stayed at The Reserve Houses last month.  Our last stay in the Summer Bay Houses was last year in January.  There are now four different sections at Summer Bay.  Anyone can add to this information, or correct me if I am wrong.

Summer Bay Resort
Villas At Summer Bay
Houses At Summer Bay
The Reserve At Summer Bay


----------



## Dori (Oct 22, 2014)

AFAIK, as long as the resort number is different, you can book within the four year period. 

Dori


----------



## Magic1962 (Oct 22, 2014)

hajjah said:


> The 1-4 rule applies to the particular section of the resort according to its RCI number.  We stayed at The Reserve Houses last month.  Our last stay in the Summer Bay Houses was last year in January.  There are now four different sections at Summer Bay.  Anyone can add to this information, or correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> Summer Bay Resort
> Villas At Summer Bay
> ...



 I read GREAT reviews of the houses but read not so good reviews for the Villas etc.... Mainly not clean, cockroaches etc.... Any comments????


----------



## Dori (Oct 22, 2014)

I always avoided the Villas, as they do not have balconies. The two other parts that we stayed in the two stories and the multi-stories, were very clean and well-maintained.

Dori


----------



## hajjah (Oct 23, 2014)

We have never stayed in the Villas at Summer Bay.  As for the Houses At Summer Bay, we did encounter roaches in my bathroom last year during our stay.  I was paranoid the entire week.  Maintenance did come to spray the house.  Btw, we also stayed last month in The Reserve (the newest houses).  A huge palmetto bug was in the guest bedroom.  We called maintenance around 10 PM and the guy came right away to spray the room.  He found the bug under the bed.  We were a little paranoid after that, but it was not a deal breaker for us.  Those new houses are awesome!!!


----------



## hajjah (Oct 23, 2014)

There is a Summer Bay House on RCI right now for November 8 at 7,500 points!!!               3 Bedrooms

*SELECT UNIT  
Sat 08-Nov-2014 to Sat 15-Nov-2014 Max Occup(Privacy):8 (8)Kitchen:Full Points: 120500
Reduced to:: 7500*


----------



## Dori (Oct 23, 2014)

I hope one of our TUGgers is able to grab this! Thanks for the heads-up!

Dori


----------



## Magic1962 (Nov 3, 2014)

I read on this thread and on RCI that they offer a shuttle to Disney....  but I have also read it come only once in the morning and once in the evening to take you home and is really crowded....  anyone deal with the shuttle in the summer????  thanks  Dave


----------

